# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  The future coming soon

## METRIX

Wow, upperclass McDonalds New look McDonald&#039;s concept store opens in Hong Kong  Who gets fined in a driverless car ... and 700 other legal barriers

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Mmmm....  :Unsure:  
I'll never understand this obsession with creating driverless cars.
I can't see it ever working flawlessly and/or with less accidents than with "real" drivers. 
But, it's gonna happen, because someone has to prove it can happen.
There will be tests, accidents....probably deaths...  
We all laughed at the humans in Wall-E but sometimes I think that's how some people *want* us to end up.
No need to think for youself, interact or do anything.

----------


## Spottiswoode

True enough PG, but driverless cars wont get distracted by a phone or a pretty girl/boy walking past or anything shiny. They will be less likely to 'bend' the rules. Sure, some people will still want to drive, but those that don't will be able to work on their way to work, or read, or watch movies, do your internet banking etc. 
As for the rules and who pays fines, that will be a tricky question to answer by lawyers better than I. There is also the quandary of what should a driverless car do if a pedestrian jumps/falls in front of it and avoiding the pedestrian would crash the car and injure the occupant. Who is going to program the car to make the decision. Having said that, the driverless car will be more alert to its surroundings, and be less likely to get into the situation in the first place.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> driverless cars wont get distracted by a phone or a pretty girl/boy walking past or anything shiny.  
> the driverless car will be more alert to its surroundings, and be less likely to get into the situation in the first place.

  Sorry mate, I'm not buying that argument.
That's like the parents who spray disinfectant everywhere and make their kids wash their hands every 15 minutes. 
No machine, computer or A.I will ever be able to make the same judgments as a human based on case-by-case situation.
Because it's not human.  
If people can't concentrate long enough to drive from A to B they should catch a bus or train.

----------


## OBBob

> Sorry mate, I'm not buying that argument.
> That's like the parents who spray disinfectant everywhere and make their kids wash their hands every 15 minutes. 
> No machine, computer or A.I will ever be able to make the same judgments as a human based on case-by-case situation.
> Because it's not human.  
> If people can't concentrate long enough to drive from A to B they should catch a bus or train.

  Ha ha... reminds me of of one of my favourite articles.   http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technolog...sex-robot-wit/

----------


## PlatypusGardens

That's the one that got hacked wasn't it?

----------


## woodbe

The problem with driverless cars is not the driverless cars, it is the cars with drivers in them. 
If we went driverless 100% our accident and road death rate would plummet. 
While we start driverless with mixed traffic, there will be problems between rules based driverless cars and the chaotic human drivers.

----------


## OBBob

> That's the one that got hacked wasn't it?

  Not exactly, the girl (having artificial intelligence) learnt from her interaction with real people on forums. What she learnt in 24hrs was a bit startling.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> The problem with driverless cars is not the driverless cars, it is the cars with drivers in them. 
> If we went driverless 100% our accident and road death rate would plummet. 
> While we start driverless with mixed traffic, there will be problems between rules based driverless cars and the chaotic human drivers.

  Even if it went 100% driverless.....
...It's still relying on GPS data, WiFi, satellites and all that other MAN MADE stuff....  
Not to mention pedestrians, cyclists, motorcyclists, old ladies on mobility scooters, wildlife, kids playing in the street etc etc etc  
 It'll never work.  
Will you need a license to "drive" a driverless car?
Will there be a manual override if something goes wrong?   
All I'm hearing is _we need driverless cars so people can play with their mobile phones on the way to work_        

> Not exactly, the girl (having artificial intelligence) learnt from her interaction with real people on forums. What she learnt in 24hrs was a bit startling.

  Right.....

----------


## OBBob

> If we went driverless 100% our accident and road death rate would plummet.

  A little way to go yet. Tesla has already killed someone because the car though a white truck was open space and drop into it on the highway.

----------


## Spottiswoode

> Sorry mate, I'm not buying that argument.
> That's like the parents who spray disinfectant everywhere and make their kids wash their hands every 15 minutes. 
> No machine, computer or A.I will ever be able to make the same judgments as a human based on case-by-case situation.
> Because it's not human.  
> If people can't concentrate long enough to drive from A to B they should catch a bus or train.

  Computers may not be able to make the same judgements that humans can, but humans screw up just as often as not and driving is not a natural thing for us so we get too easily distracted, especially when it's easy. Computers will ignore things that aren't important tot ht driving task. Sure, sometimes they will get stuck not knowing what to do, but by the time they become mainstream the will be more reliable as drivers than humans. 
Personally I reckon 2 lane open highways are more dangerous that twisty mountain roads because I get bored, not having to do anything much (and I like driving). Driverless cars will find that sort of stuff very easy.

----------


## commodorenut

So if the software powering the driverless car crashes, and the car crashes, who caused the crash?   
I've seen too many BSOD's to trust anything needing that much code.......

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yeah....give it time... ....I mean....this whole concept of driverless cars is still a pretty new thing....right?         :Biggrin:

----------


## FrodoOne

> It'll never work.

  You might care to read (or, at least, scan) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Singularity_Is_Near (The book was written in 2006) which contains the following: -  "Kurzweil (the "inventor" of this term "Singlarity") writes that by 2010 a supercomputer will have the computational capacity to emulate human intelligence and "by around 2020" this same capacity will be available "for one thousand dollars". After that milestone he expects human brain scanning to contribute to an effective model of human intelligence "by the mid-2020s". These two elements will culminate in computers that can pass the Turing test by 2029. By the early 2030s the amount of non-biological computation will exceed the "capacity of all living biological human intelligence". Finally the exponential growth in computing capacity will lead to the Singularity. Kurzweil spells out the date very clearly: "I set the date for the Singularityrepresenting a profound and disruptive transformation in human capabilityas 2045"" 
It also contains this "graph"      https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:PPTExponentialGrowthof_Computing.jpg   Then there is the much "heaver" https://foundational-research.org/ar...gularity_crazy
(No.  I haven't even scanned that!)

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Blah blah articles links research predictions....seen and heard it all before.  
Bottom line is it's still a machine which needs power, human input, coordinates, sensors, cameras etc etc etc to function.
I'm not doubting that driverless cars will be released and set free in the near future.
Of course they will.
It has to happen.
The scientists can't stop now.
They have too much to prove.  
We'll see how it goes though, hey, I might be wrong.
In fact, I hope I'm wrong as I see lots of accidents and death coming from this.  
And there's a huge difference between having a single car whizzing around on a closed off track by itself, to having a lot of them in the real world.     :Wink:   
I don't doubt for one second that the technology itself is there for a car to manouvre around an obstacle course without hitting anything.
Large scale real world application is a whole different kettle of fish

----------


## Uncle Bob

No more drunk drivers  :2thumbsup:

----------


## woodbe

> A little way to go yet. Tesla has already killed someone because the car though a white truck was open space and drop into it on the highway.

  Sure, we're not ready yet. Tesla has been very bold to enable auto driving on their cars. The owners have to take responsibility to enable it. That's a big risk for both, but the number of Tesla auto driving crashes has not been huge so things are heading in the right direction.   

> Yeah....give it time... ....I mean....this whole concept of driverless cars is still a pretty new thing....right?

  Just think of the number of people killed or maimed while fiddling with their smartphones while driving. Then think of those people who are marginally smart enough to drive reasonably, add the growing aged people who are stripped of their licenses, and then those with handicaps and disabilities. 
Once you actually absorb that, now watch the significance of the hoons and twit drivers around you. Read the daily reports of deaths by nutty driving. Will auto driving vehicles have problems? of course, but they won't be like that. (well, unless they are hacked, lol) 
The smarts are getting better all the time. Auto braking, lane keeping and warnings are becoming common in modern cars.  
Cut the manual drivers out of city centres is probably the way to start. The cars are smart and they will drive in swarm style, close and all in communication.

----------


## woodbe

> No more drunk drivers

  Oh, yeah. Add ICE etc addiction and inattention.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Just think of the number of people killed or maimed while fiddling with their smartphones while driving. Then think of those people who are marginally smart enough to drive reasonably, add the growing aged people who are stripped of their licenses, and then those with handicaps and disabilities. 
> Once you actually absorb that, now watch the significance of the hoons and twit drivers around you. Read the daily reports of deaths by nutty driving. Will auto driving vehicles have problems? of course, but they won't be like that. (well, unless they are hacked, lol) 
> The smarts are getting better all the time. Auto braking, lane keeping and warnings are becoming common in modern cars.  
> Cut the manual drivers out of city centres is probably the way to start. The cars are smart and they will drive in swarm style, close and all in communication.

  
That's all good and well, but you're talking as if everyone will be forced in to driveless cars.....hoons won't all of a sudden jump in to driverless hybrid cars....come on!  
The people who will be targeted by the driverless market is bank CEOs and soccer mums.        
Keep trying to convince me, guys....

----------


## ringtail

Totally with you PG. I would go all nazi on it of I had the power. Ban all development of it. Technology for the sake of technology is just pathetic. Todays cars are retarded enough and nearly every thing in them is mental and just not needed but selling "more car" instead of more cars is the way to go, apparently. 
The only technology development allowed would be medical and alternative energy under my regime. Other things to be immediately banned would be 
Monsanto
Bayer
GMO anything
all pesticides and herbicides
sports betting
poker machines
plastic bottles and plastic bags
Instant coffee
coffee pods
broad acre farming
broadscale tree clearing
block splitting and blocks of land less than 600 m2
thread splitting 
OMG I could rant all day. Must be Friday  :Biggrin:

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Keep trying to convince me, guys....

  It may be a prerequisite for our new flying cars

----------


## OBBob

Lol... Perhaps this entire discussion should be moved to the 'you know you're getting old' thread?   :Tongue:

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Keep trying to convince me, guys....

  If everyone had them then the speed limit could be removed.

----------


## woodbe

> That's all good and well, but you're talking as if everyone will be forced in to driveless cars.....hoons won't all of a sudden jump in to driverless hybrid cars....come on!

  I don't think anyone is suggesting that. 
In high traffic areas like central London etc there is already limits on all cars - you have to pay more to drive there (unless you have an electric car etc) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/London_congestion_charge 
Basically the density of traffic is becoming a major problem. Human drivers cannot make it better, but I bet driverless electric cars can and will manage it better. Even Uber is investing in it. You'll be able to call up an Uber, (lol, on your smartphone) and a driverless electric car will turn up at your door and take you to your destination. Ma and Pa won't even feel the loss of their license or the fossil fuel hulk in their driveway.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Traffic lights could be removed

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> If everyone had them then the speed limit could be removed.

  There will still be a need to speed.....overtaking, rushing to the hospital, running away from Mick Taylor.......    :Wink:

----------


## OBBob

> Traffic lights could be removed

  Cool... then VicRoads could have a subscription and the more you pay the higher priority you get at intersections. Google would also be involved and targeted advertising would evolve into vehicle routes subtly taking you past particular shops. The opportunities are endless!

----------


## phild01

I find the idea of a chauffeur driven car rather appealing...hmmm!

----------


## PhilT2

The trucking companies will go for this as soon as possible. Without rest breaks for drivers a prime mover can operate 24/7. It could lower transport costs a lot. Maybe work like the B Doubles or cattle trains, only allowed on certain routes to start with. If technology can land an A380 it can do this.

----------


## OBBob

True... and Tesla has a truck.

----------


## Smurf

> Basically the density of traffic is becoming a major problem. Human drivers cannot make it better, but I bet driverless electric cars can and will manage it better.

  Traffic light turns green and a whole minute later (and that's a pretty long time in this context) the cars at the back of the queue are still stationary since nobody moves until the car in front moves, and that means an additional delay for each and every car. 
If you stand beside a road and watch it then it's a bit like a rubber band stretching out. The front of the queue moves, cars get further and further apart, and the lights are quite likely already red by the time the car at the back of the queue starts moving. So the "rubber band" stretches out when the lights are green then contracts again when they're red. 
Now just imagine if every car were driverless. The whole lot could start moving at the same time when the lights go green. That's a massive improvement in efficiency and enables far more vehicles to be put through the same roads we've got now. 
We're at least 20 years away from reaching this point due to turnover time for the vehicle fleet but at some future time I can see human-driven vehicles being restricted from use on major roads during peak times for this reason. It'll only take one human-driven vehicle to mess up the whole traffic flow if we get to the point where driverless is normal. 
As with most technologies, at first driverless cars will just replace humans for the driving function in the same way as early adoption of computers in mainstream business was largely to replace typewriters and other equipment with a modest benefit. In due course computers went on to replace everything from airline tickets to record shops and they do it far better than we ever did previously. 
Driverless cars will be no different. Replacing human drivers isn't a massive benefit in itself, the benefit arises in what you can then do with road vehicles if you're no longer relying on humans pressing pedals and turning wheels to operate them.  
As for safety, I'm sure there will be early accidents but once it's all worked out properly they should beat human drivers easily simply because they won't cheat or lose concentration.

----------


## Smurf

> The trucking companies will go for this as soon as possible. Without rest breaks for drivers a prime mover can operate 24/7. It could lower transport costs a lot.

  One of the big mining companies already has this up and running on their own private roads for hauling ore from the mine to where it's loaded onto trains. Not sure if it's just a trial or if it's now in full scale use but I know they were trialing it a while ago. 
All this technological improvement is truly staggering really. It wasn't that long ago that having state of the art technology at home simply meant you had a colour TV and a VCR, both of which produced absolutely shocking quality pictures compared to what's normal these days. Meanwhile we've seen the common measurement of data move from K to M to G over that time, with most ordinary people owning at least one device (eg smartphone) the computing power of which was incomprehensible not that long ago.  
Truly amazing and we haven't seen it all yet.

----------


## METRIX

> .hoons won't all of a sudden jump in to driverless hybrid cars....come on! 
> ....

  They will when they can do 0-100 in 3 seconds, HA HA HA HA  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aGXEJ_9G3Y  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tq_OTcncPH0  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2h8bomtDqs

----------


## Marc

So that contraption does not need a driver right? So it does not need a passenger either. I can send the car by itself to the mechanic for a service? Ask my daughter to send me the dog? Actually, I can have a delivery run and stay at home, just send the car around and people pick their newspaper out of the window ...  
I remember when I went to primary school we were told as a matter of fact by reasonably intelligent adults that in the year 2000 everyone would have a car that flies. 
And sus scrofa domesticus is airborne ! 
Come on guys, we can't even make a navigator that works every time, we can't even get a census to work one day in 5 years! 
Driverless cars ... how about mobile phones with proper coverage? Internet connection that does not drop out? Busses and trains that actually take you where you need to go when you need to go ...  :Doh:

----------


## PhilT2

Driverless bus on the road in Perth.
https://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/wa/a/32494974/australias-first-driverless-bus-in-perth/#page1

----------


## r3nov8or

> No more drunk drivers

   ...but permanently drunk passengers  :2thumbsup:

----------


## METRIX

This one is so funny.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZxZC0lgOlc 
Rio Tinto Driver-less truck in the mines Driverless trucks move all iron ore at Rio Tinto&#039;s Pilbara mines, in world first - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> we can't even get a census to work one day in 5 years!

   :Rofl5:  so true

----------


## METRIX

The world is definitely going mad.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5lJnYqWHDw  This guy looks like a bundle of laughs as a Dad, Yes Daddy Thank you Daddy for the new $5000 shoes https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bd3Oxr2HpLM

----------


## ringtail

Damn, that roller is one ugly POS. "Our future wealthy patrons"  :Biggrin:  can have that all to themselves

----------


## Marc

I also found the presentation distasteful and 80 years too late. Probably appeals to some locals in Dubai and Kuwait with very short penis.

----------


## METRIX

> Damn, that roller is one ugly POS. "Our future wealthy patrons"  can have that all to themselves

  Yeah, I love the way he kept mentioning Wealthy, Wealthy makes you sick.

----------


## r3nov8or

Great to see there are no seat belts messing up the interior.  :Rolleyes:  
I guess there will be a right-side opening version so the rest of the world can exit at the footpath

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Why do these fututistic cars always have to look like the lovechild of an iPhone and a blender?   :Unsure:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Why do these fututistic cars always have to look like the lovechild of an iPhone and a blender?

  If they arrive blended then it makes it easier to eat the rich when the time comes...the iPhone just texts you when they are ready.

----------


## METRIX

> Great to see there are no seat belts messing up the interior.  
> I guess there will be a right-side opening version so the rest of the world can exit at the footpath

  Probably not, I don't think we have the Wealthy people they are targeting with this contraption.  :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

> I don't think we have the Wealthy people they are targeting with this contraption.

  Oh I dunno. I'm sure Marc could squeeze a few into the various garages he owns  :Biggrin:

----------


## Marc

Now now, you have to personalise don't you. But no, not my taste and the presentation is abhorrent to me. 
THis is a nice car

----------


## r3nov8or

> ...
> THis is a nice car

  Nice, in the way losing a finger is nice

----------


## Marc

I see ... we wouldn't want you to lose a finger or two ... are you more of a Panther DeVille guy?   
Or more the pragmatic?   
Then there is the Uncle Buck approach ... works too.   https://youtu.be/hFV9WVZ4cek

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Now now, you have to personalise don't you. But no, not my taste and the presentation is abhorrent to me. 
> THis is a nice car

  Hyundai!

----------


## ringtail

> Now now, you have to personalise don't you. But no, not my taste and the presentation is abhorrent to me. 
> THis is a nice car

  yeh, nah. I don't rate it. I don't rate many cars at all though. So lame. Can't even drive into a normal driveway without taking the nose off. I haven't owned a "car" (apart from the work van) for 20 years. 4x4 or nuthin.

----------


## OBBob

LOL a carbon fibre bonnet is not going to help the weight much on something that starts off as heavy as a Bentley!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

This is the way to travel

----------


## r3nov8or

Hmmm, 4 people peddling to travel at about walking speed...

----------


## AutoX

If you're peddling you might as well have a beer while you're at it  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> yeh, nah.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> THis is a nice car

  
...is that the video game edition? 
Nah, does nothing for me.
I'd rather have the red Messerschmitt (?) up there 
although I probably wouldn't fit in it..,,,  :Sigh:     
and no.....not because I'm fat, because I'm tall   :Rofl5:

----------


## Marc

No excuses ... you fit by opening the roof and look over the windscreen. 
I like the Panther De Ville a lot, however I wouldn't like the Jaguar 12V that comes in it. Better to change it for a chev 350. 
Uncle Buck's car is not bad either, with a pair of shocks and two bottles of Nulon high compression ...  :Smilie:

----------


## woodbe

That Mansory Bentley is junk. 
They 'might' have made a carbon fibre bonnet, but the windscreen surround? I don't think so. 
So it's a faked up carbon fibre Bentley with stick on carbon fibre to make it look 'the future'. And yea, it would lose 50% of it's value inside a few months, even if you didn't scrape the front end on a pebble.

----------


## METRIX

Moley, Coming to a kitchen near you.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6_LCwu7dOg

----------


## OBBob

> If you're peddling you might as well have a beer while you're at it  
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

  
Drunk people peddling a beer bike and singing mid-week ... what's not to love.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Moley, Coming to a kitchen near you.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6_LCwu7dOg

  
Oh my god that's hilarious. 
Combating obesity by automating the kitchen AND having the groceries deliverd so you don't even have to leave the house.
I can't be the only one seeing the irony there....surely.....    
Also, the YouTube comments are hilarious, as always with plenty of replies from the inventor...  
.....in somewhat broken English....  :Unsure:                :Unsure:    
The "specific containers with food sliced in a peculiar way" has me intrigued.....        :Rofl5:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Anyway it seems to work better than the prototype.....

----------


## Marc

The limitations for a robot cooking individual meals are so many that I wouldn't know where to start. 
Food industry has mechanised the packaging of meals but they still need to be cooked and tested and seasoned by humans. To think that a machine can flip around your kitchen to make a scrambled egg and a toast is fanciful enough. To cook a proper meal seems flippant to me, at this stage anyway.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> The limitations for a robot cooking individual meals are so many that I wouldn't know where to start. 
> Food industry has mechanised the packaging of meals but they still need to be cooked and tested and seasoned by humans. To think that a machine can flip around your kitchen to make a scrambled egg and a toast is fanciful enough. To cook a proper meal seems flippant to me, at this stage anyway.

  
Yep. 
You have to buy the specially packed ingredients, place them all in the exact right spot so the robot knows where it is, then still do the dishes after....  
Pointless.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> 

   

> Hyundai!

   
....well.....   :Unsure:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Biggrin:

----------


## r3nov8or

They have one tyre. Just need three more and a car! MagLev seems great for trains, but cars....

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Ahem......reinventing the wheel and all that....   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## METRIX

Adaptive Headlights  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OJjvYPV3oc

----------


## OBBob

> Adaptive Headlights  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OJjvYPV3oc

  Finally making some effort to catch up with the original technology leaders.   :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Adaptive Headlights  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OJjvYPV3oc

  
That's actually pretty cool.
Some useful features there.   :Smilie:

----------


## METRIX

The Future, Here Now.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urovsgZVkPo

----------


## Uncle Bob

An that's just their RMA and warranty repair dept  :Smilie:

----------


## METRIX

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYTV4d-Gn0s   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLJRKZvNKFs  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xv-e5-uvemU

----------


## UseByDate

This is impressive. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfRqNAhAe6c&spfreload=5

----------


## DavoSyd

> Mmmm....  
> I'll never understand this obsession with creating driverless cars.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> This is impressive. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfRqNAhAe6c&spfreload=5

  
Took a while before I recognised Robert Llewellyn as the presenter

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> 

  
Perfect

----------


## ringtail

Bwahahahahaha

----------


## SilentButDeadly

So passive. So true.

----------

